# This is enough to seriously..........



## 1Alpha1 (Oct 30, 2018)

......_.impact_ your day.


----------



## champion221elite (Dec 7, 2018)

Ouch! I took a Robin to the chest once when riding my bike. Was only going about 60 mph. Felt like taking a line drive baseball right to the chest. Bikes are fun, I miss mine but I have a family to think about.


----------

